# 2006 ford escape transmission problem



## olivia 123 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a 2006 escape that goes into first gear and doesn't slip at all. then it shifts into 2nd gear and doesn't slip at all then when it goes into third there is nothing there.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

manual or automatic? nothing there as in ???


----------

